# buds beginning to pop(corn)?



## JohnnyBlaze (Oct 5, 2006)

My


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 7, 2006)

This is normal for some strains.  Just make sure they are not seed pods developing, but I wouldn't worry as in your case it looks normal.  Just keep an eye on them.

TGT


----------

